# SCAPE member emergency



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

OK, folks. Last night I got an urgent call from TetraFreak as he was packing his rental truck to move to Kentucky. He asked if I was willing to buy his 150g tank as he didn't have room.

Well, that wasn't all. He also didn't have room for the 25g Eclipse "show" tank. But more on those later (as I get the time).

For now...there are six very attractive bolivian rams living in one of my 5g buckets. These guys could really use a home. Is there anyone in SoCal looking for Bolivian Rams or that has a ram friendly tank? It looks as though there are a couple females in the group for potential breeding. And, IIRC, these came from a breeder in Ohio or something like that (I was tired last night talking to Ben).

Let me know.

--Mike

p.s. I bit the bullet and have the lemon tetras and panaque's in my 50g now 

Edit: I'm stupid. Bear with me


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

I unfortunately don't have room for the fish right now, but I may be able to help transport them to Orange County if needed.

Mike, I think I'm going to be working in the Oceanside / Escondido area on Thursday and Friday. You have my #, give me a call if you need some help.


----------



## shrimpy1 (Mar 29, 2006)

Are rams (adult) shrimp safe?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Shrimpy1,
I don't think they are. They are South American Cichlids.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Well I have a 20 gal that houses only one blue gourami......If I can find a way to pick them up Ill take a pair


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Carl,
Maybe we could meet at Tri City Tropical Fish early afternoon on Friday? And then you can Kurtis could work something out?

Kurtis,
Would you want me to try and sex a pair?


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

Mike,
Early afternoon might be tough for me, but I'll definately be available by 5 or 6 (could be earlier, I just never know ahead of time.)


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

A pair would be fine, I would take more if I could but as it is my 20 doesnt have any hardscape in it yet till I get some rock this weekend to put in there.

If I could get a male/female pair that would be nice!

I wouldnt actually have access to a car till this weekend so Im kinda out on that deal.....


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Ahh...5 or 6 is tough because the kids are in swim lessons 5:50 to 6:30 

I'd ship them if someone tells me what bags would be good to pack them in. Their fins look spiky


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

If nothing else couldnt you double or even triple bag? and maybe put some trimmings in ther for comfort and something to center themselves around?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

If you want me to try shipping, I can have them in the mail today.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Sure! Shouldnt be too bad of a trip from here to there...I bet overnight with how close we are.....Only problem is the heat around these days....I dont want it to get delayed for any reason because I work from 9-5 and I could sign for them here and take them home right away but if they get delivered to the house and Im not there tomorrow I dont want them to sit around in the sun......If you ship tomorrow it would probably be better because I can be there on saturday to sign or monday at the latest......I would just worry about them sitting in the heat over the weekend.....such a dilemma...let me know what you think would be the best idea, I dont think shipping them is that big of a deal with the bags and all i think its gonna be a heat factor....


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, I think I've got bags figured out pretty well. I'll just vacuum pack them 

I can ship them first thing in the morning so they get on the road early.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

I was just wondering if those got sent out today mike?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

They sure did. And I did my best to speed things up but taking the box directly to the old main post office. You should see it tomorrow.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Awesome....I know it was a charity deal in a way but thank you Mike for setting this up and helping out a fellow aquarist, not me, but tetrafreak.....Im sure the thought is greatly appreciated and let him know if you talk to him soon that at least two of his rams are in good hands!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm sure once he gets settled in Ben will be on the board. He's already planning joining SWOAPE


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

so did you find a home for all of them? if not, I could probably take a pair for my 29g...I was holding out for some Germans, but I've seen some great pictures of bolivians as well, and it sure beats keeping them in a bucket!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Cassie,
Kurtis is the only one who took any so far. That means there are four left. You can have as many as you want. We'll see how they shipped to Kurtis today, I hope.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

I will let you know as soon as I am getting them acclimated!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Cool.

Also...I took some measurements of the tank. It's 24x12x24 which puts it at about 29.9 gallons according to this calculator. It has what I think is an Eclipse 2 hood.

Pics:


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Awesome news guys! I just got them and they are acclimating right now!!! Everything seems to be in order they came in ok albeit a little warm.....I wouldnt suggest shipping unless it will be another overnight deal with the heat.....These guys are still a lil on the young side which makes getting them even better!

I will keep you posted!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Sounds great, Kurtis!

And if anyone knows of a good long term cold pack, I'm interested


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Well they are both in the tank.....they seemed a little shook up when they first arrived, but they are breathing normal hangin out, lookin good, making sure thinks are safe......Ill update later tonight when i get back home......

These are beautiful fish i might add....I forgot the camera at work friday so Ill get some pics up when the weekend is over...

Thanks Again for the effort and fish Mike....Ill mail ya the $5 next week for shipping


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm easy, Kurtis. Next week or at the meeting. I'll assume I show up for at least a little bit.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Mike: are you giving that tank away?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Definitely not. I've got it on "consignment" from TetraFreak. I'm selling it for him. All deals are with him, but I've got the tank. If he's not responsive on here, I've got his cell to check with him. He has a ballpark price in mind, but Kurtis is testing the waters for a bargain.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

hmm I have the same tank and top that I am trying to get rid of...=/


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Maybe you and Kurtis can work something out


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Well if kurtis and your deal falls through kurtis feel free to PM me.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

most definately guppy!

On a side note the fish are doing great and setteled in pretty good tonight....I bet they were just glad to be outta that bag and heat!


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

I'd love to see pictures...how is their color compared to GBRs? Of the ones that are left, can you sex them? and how would they do with neons, cories, and two dwarf honey gouramis?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I'll see about getting the 55g set up tomorrow and all the shrimp in there. Once I've done that, I'll put the rams in a 10g so they can be a little happier. Once I've done that, I'll get pics and see if someone can sex them.

Also, I've got a friend sending me some killer cool packs that last long enough for shipping fish. This ought to help out shipping them safely if we can't meet up.

I can't tell you how they'll do with the other fish. Cory's I'd be worried about if the rams decided to spawn.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Let me say that these guys have a TON of personality....they have learned that I keep the food container on the right hand side of the tank right in front......now when they are ready to eat they both go and "sit" in front of the food container and wait for me to walk by and notice them....

They also play tricks on the 3 spot gourami in there.....he was a transplant from the 60 gallon because he was a bully....well they are so fast and agile when he goes to chase them they just dart around right behind him where he cant see them till he gives up then they go sit in front of him!!!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Glad to hear it! Looks like the last four have found homes (Carl and glance if I remember right - Cassie, your cories might be in danger).


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

yeah, I figured the cories might be a problem, and they weren't what I ideally wanted anyway, as I prefer to hold out for some quality germans, but I'd have taken them if they needed the home and worked with my current set-up....but it looks like they all have found homes, so that's good!


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Folks!

First off...
Thank You Mike for all your help! 

I'm so very happy to know that my little baby Bolivians are all placed in good homes now!

Kurtis,
hope you truly enjoy the rams! they're great little creatures! I noticed them quite often gathered together checking out my toddler through the glass. 

Now that I'm in Kentucky and settling in with work, I'll be searching for a good LFS here to get a new aquarium & fishy friends. got a couple leads so far and once we finally get into our apartment, I'll start my quest.

Have A Great Day!

PEACE!

-Ben


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Kurtis...the 29g tank is yours. I'll bring it to the meeting on the 29th.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Awesome....Thanks Guys.....Post more later ...Here comes the boss!


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Ahhhhh ok the boss is offa my back now...

Ben-
Thanks for the rams...They have really turned into quite the show stopper in my 20H tank.....I cant describe how beautiful they are and their personalities are too comical sometimes....I hope to pass this bloodline along....

Good luck in your endeavors!!

Mike-
Thanks a ton for everything you have done, and everything you are going to do...You are a true good samaritan in my book and karma will find you!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks, Kurtis.

An odd thought I had...your new 29 could maybe get the beginning of a 'scape at Carl's house


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Awesome Idea there Mike........


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey, you guys should make one of those tanks the official club tank, and use it to set up at a store as a display plant tank with your club name and contact info! Great way to promote your club and goodwill with a retailer!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

We'd rather get the store to provide the tank like Ocean Blue did. A lot cheaper for us  

But we'll definitely consider it for the next store we work with, as it's a good idea. We'll make a deal with them to put our info on the tank.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

You could even do it for a limited time, X number of months, and then move it to a different store! Hey, I am bored, and when I am bored I think too much!

And while we are on the subject of wierd ideas, I wanted to run something by you guys. 

There is a shop in San Francisco who is one of my customers, and well known by the club members in SF. The owner has told me he enjoys the relationship he has with club members, and the notoriety (I cant spell) it brings his store so to speak, but the club makes him no money! He says "those guys just trade amoung themselves and bring me a few plants once in a while." He says he has to really reach out to the general public and not reley on the club, which is probably a good thing. To do this, he says he really pushes planted NANO tanks. He advertises them, he has them on display, and he says it is a great way to attract new customers not only to his store but to the hobby. The tanks are relatively cheap, easy to set up, and can be used in the home or office. He also says it is a way to get people hooked on plants so they later buy a bigger tank!

It makes sense to me. I'm thinking of interviewing him for an article in a pet trade magazine. I am also thinking of pushing this idea to all my dealers and new stores I talk to, and offer them a nano plant assortment package. You guys are very supportive of Ocean Blue and Aquatic Warehouse, and some of you have expressed interest in helping to introduce me to more stores in Southern California, so would anyone be interested in helping to propose this idea to any stores? Would anyone volunteer to aquascape a nano tank for a store? I think the planted nano that is professionaly aquascaped would be a big draw for stores making them more receptive to our hobby. It could help promote your club, and it would help my business. The more stores I have as customers, the more I can afford to import and more often.... and expand the types of plants that are imported.

Just another idea floating around in my head...


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

That sounds very reasonable Robert I dont see why I couldnt do it when I pass on the information you sent me....btw I still havent received that information you were sending over, I have talked to Kirt at All About Fish here and he seemed interested in the idea, and his main focus in his shop is rare to semi rare for the lfs fish......and actually he doesnt have a nano planted if I remember correctly so that would be a good way to introduce the whole information pack of plants from nano to whatever...anyhow let me know.


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

turbomkt said:


> Thanks, Kurtis.
> 
> An odd thought I had...your new 29 could maybe get the beginning of a 'scape at Carl's house


Bring it on! I don't know where we'll put it, but I've got a feeling we'll have enough plants on hand to fill it!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

*2 Rams still available!*

OK...Ben's rams have found a couple of new homes, but two of them are still at my house due to some tank problems at their potential next home. There's no estimate on when the tank will be back to 100%.

So...who wants two bolivian rams?


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

If nobody else takes them within the next few days mike ill take them.....Otherwise i already got two outta the deal....dont want to be a fish hog!!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

OK...they're yours unless someone else speaks up!


----------

